
Feds Hike Interest Rate to 0.75% - breitling
http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/federal-reserve-interest-rate-1.3896402
======
sklegg
It's not the "feds" like the federal government -- it's the "Fed" which is
short for Federal Reserve Bank. The Fed is not part of the government. It's as
"federal" as Federal Express.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pVV4n2lKHk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pVV4n2lKHk)

~~~
tzs
> It's as "federal" as Federal Express.

That's not really correct. The Federal Reserve's Board of Governors are
appointed by the President and confirmed by the Senate. More than half of the
members of its Federal Open Market Committee come from the Board of Governors
(and so are Presidential appointees).

The Federal Reserve is not a normal government agency, but neither is it a
non-government entity like Federal Express. It is something in between.

~~~
mark_edward
The libertarian and gold bug stuff about the Fed actually being a secret
private bank drives me wild. I think it's because the shriven government does
so little, in terms of producing and not redistribution compared to other
nations.

I mean there's all kinds of arms length government agencies. There's state
broadcasters like the CBC or BBC with similar independent board of
governors/directors. The Illinois Department of Financial and Professional
Regulation's Real Estate Disciplinary and Enforcement Boards is something like
half real estate professionals as provided by law. There's sewage districts
and stuff that nobody knows about with taxation powers and independent
election of leaders are they private? It's such a weird meme to have such
persistence, especially among techies.

------
sp332
Reminds me of "I survived the Fed rate hike of 2015"
[http://www.redbubble.com/people/redct/works/19325459-fed-
rat...](http://www.redbubble.com/people/redct/works/19325459-fed-rate-hike)

------
ksec
It is Interesting that Interest Rate hike gets no interest on HN.

------
neom
Concerns me that the rate hike is primarily based on KPI reporting that less
people are claiming unemployment. Oh well, guess you have to hike the rate to
lower it again.

